# linksys wrt54gs iphone wifi access timer/scheduler



## drmax (Oct 20, 2014)

I understand there are mac filter in my router that "I think" allow me to add iphone wifi address within, to disable access certain days and time periods. I want this restriction for my kids devices and certain times and days.  If this doable with my router, without to much confusion? I didn't want to go in there and starting messing around without know exactly what I was doing. Thank you for the help/support. DM


----------



## drmax (Oct 20, 2014)

I went ahead into my router. I went to access restrictions. I entered my start and stop times as I want. It says, however my end time must be bigger than my start time.  Wut?  I want it to start a 7 PM and stop at 7 AM.  Why is this?


----------



## drmax (Oct 20, 2014)

Well I chose it to stop at 11 PM, which is not what I really want.  Crazy that I can't choose it to stop when I want it to.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Linksys's firmware is strange with start and stop times.  You have to create two restriction rules to do what you want.  One that goes from 7PM to 11:59PM, and another that goes from 12:AM to 7AM.


----------



## drmax (Oct 20, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Linksys's firmware is strange with start and stop times.  You have to create two restriction rules to do what you want.  One that goes from 7PM to 11:59PM, and another that goes from 12:AM to 7AM.


Ok. I understand that. What I found...the time goes in 5 minute increments.  So I had to stop it at 11:55 PM. Then start the 2nd policy from 0:00 am to 6 AM.
I guess it will work. That'll give them 5 minutes in their sleep to use wireless! Thx, DM


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 20, 2014)

Just DDWRT it


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Just DDWRT it


 Uh...i don't even know what you mean.


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok, so fully expecting to see the lockdown before I came into work tonight, my daughters cell showed wifi, after 7 PM.  I double ck'd the time, day setting, as well as that I had it set for disable and I did hit "save".  I did all of this within restrictions tab.  There was nothing I need to do elsewhere, within the settings, correct?  I did go into their iphone, under general, and used the listed wifi address. Any ideas? Thx, DM


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2014)

DDWRT is alternate firmware that gives you a buncha settings that are typically found in enterprise grade routers


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> DDWRT is alternate firmware that gives you a buncha settings that are typically found in enterprise grade routers


Ok. I'll look into that. I'm still puzzled as to why the darn thing didn't restrict wifi. If my settings are correct, maybe it's buggy. I'd rather think it's operator error. Unsure how old the thing is. WRT54gs V5.  Seems to be farely bullet proof


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2014)

Its old. Like 12 years. And only G. So I wouldn't expect much from it

But throw DD WRT on it and see


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Its old. Like 12 years. And only G. So I wouldn't expect much from it


 recommend a new one, if you can. i'm up for upgrading. thx, dm (i also use a cisco repeater that about a year old. i suppose it'd most likely be compatible with whatever i'd get)


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2014)

Budget?


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Budget?


I recon $150. Unsure if I'd really need a "smart" linksys, but if needed to be controlled by my iphone, then looks like they're closer to $200.  I just need dependability and range. My current old unit really gets some pretty good distance (without extender) but is slow as hell.


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Obviously, I have to be able to control my kids wifi access, without these headaches. Also I have just the one main windows 7 built tower.(I built from tiger direct) Maybe 3 yrs old.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2014)

ASUS RT AC66U
Netgear AC1900
ASUS RT N66U
Netgear WNDR4300
TP-Link C7 AC1750


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Jetster said:


> ASUS RT AC66U
> Netgear AC1900
> ASUS RT N66U
> Netgear WNDR4300
> TP-Link C7 AC1750


R these in a list, as from your top choice from top to bottom, or any of these?
Is AC preferred over N?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2014)

drmax said:


> R these in a list, as from your top choice from top to bottom, or any of these?
> Is AC preferred over N?




AC is a lot faster than N, if you have AC devices. If nothing else, it means they're newer routers. Personally i'm a big fan of TP link for their simple bandwidth shaping - they have guest wifi which allows you to not just disable it at a certain time, but you can prevent them hogging the internet/using lots of speed without your consent.

My TP link is an older N600 model, but this looks like what you'd want:
(Keep your devices on the main WiFi with a secure password, kids stuff goes on the guest network)


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Mussels said:


> AC is a lot faster than N, if you have AC devices. If nothing else, it means they're newer routers. Personally i'm a big fan of TP link for their simple bandwidth shaping - they have guest wifi which allows you to not just disable it at a certain time, but you can prevent them hogging the internet/using lots of speed without your consent.
> 
> My TP link is an older N600 model, but this looks like what you'd want:
> (Keep your devices on the main WiFi with a secure password, kids stuff goes on the guest network)


I don't want to be behind the curve off the start. If ac is the future (from wut I've read) then I should head that way. However I'm behind the power curve on routers. All I control are my iPhone's and newer Samsung flat screens, which need the speed. Unsure how much distance is lose with ac model. Your opinion on the above when you can. Thx for you help. Dm


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

If I can save $100 due to overkill, for my situation, I would.  We live out in the boon doggle. We will only, most likely have AT/T high speed dsl. Just adding this infomation to help make a logical choice.


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Ive decided to go with an AC model.  I'm currently down to these....
Asus ac66u
Asus ac68u
Netgear Nighthawk AC1900
TP-LINK Archer C8 AC1750

Is either of these easier to operate? Range is also a large concern.  I'm ready to order and put this behind me. Hate making decisions. Thank you


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2014)

Personally i'm a fan of the TP link series because of how simple the interface is to use.

the AC routers also support the older standards - so dont think that an AC router is AC only.

You'll get:

2.4GHz wifi B, G and N
5GHz wifi A, N and AC.

5Ghz has shorter range and higher speeds, 2.4Ghz has longer range and lower speeds - split your devices up as best you can for best performance.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2014)

If I were to buy a new router it would definitely be an A/C. And I don't have any A/C devices right now but its coming. I would probably get the Netgear AC1750 to save a little cash
But I do remember the TP Link being very easy to set up

When you decide, read the reviews, check youtube


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Personally i'm a fan of the TP link series because of how simple the interface is to use.
> 
> the AC routers also support the older standards - so dont think that an AC router is AC only.
> 
> ...


Ok. I'll pick one. Any have got t


Jetster said:


> If I were to buy a new router it would definitely be an A/C. And I don't have any A/C devices right now but its coming. I would probably get the Netgear AC1750 to save a little cash
> But I do remember the TP Link being very easy to set up
> 
> When you decide, read the reviews, check youtube





Jetster said:


> If I were to buy a new router it would definitely be an A/C. And I don't have any A/C devices right now but its coming. I would probably get the Netgear AC1750 to save a little cash
> But I do remember the TP Link being very easy to set up
> 
> When you decide, read the reviews, check youtube





Jetster said:


> If I were to buy a new router it would definitely be an A/C. And I don't have any A/C devices right now but its coming. I would probably get the Netgear AC1750 to save a little cash
> But I do remember the TP Link being very easy to set up
> 
> When you decide, read the reviews, check youtube





Jetster said:


> If I were to buy a new router it would definitely be an A/C. And I don't have any A/C devices right now but its coming. I would probably get the Netgear AC1750 to save a little cash
> But I do remember the TP Link being very easy to set up
> 
> When you decide, read the reviews, check youtube


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Cnet did a recieve in august. asus 68 on top. Only talking a few more bucks.(over netgear) Can the dd-wrt firmware be put on any of these routers?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2014)

drmax said:


> Cnet did a recieve in august. asus 68 on top. Only talking a few more bucks.(over netgear) Can the dd-wrt firmware be put on any of these routers?



You don't need DD WRT on these. They are behind the curve when it comes to new routers


----------



## drmax (Oct 21, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You don't need DD WRT on these. They are behind the curve when it comes to new routers


Copy that. Been reading on these for the last 6 hrs. I'm pretty sure I'll be going with the r7000. Looks like the parental controls are better on this than the asus. Gonna sleep on it. I'll ck back here in the afternoon before ordering to double ck any more comments. Thank you


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Just DDWRT it


I think before I pull the trigger on at 7000 (which will be the one I purchase) I want to flash with this ddwrt.
This way I'll know if its my present software no allowing me to block my kids iphones. Whereabouts is a good place to grab this file, if appropriate to tell me?
Thank you, DM


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

Oops, spoke to soon. Found the website. I'll do some reading. Thx


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2014)

drmax said:


> I think before I pull the trigger on at 7000 (which will be the one I purchase) I want to flash with this ddwrt.
> This way I'll know if its my present software no allowing me to block my kids iphones. Whereabouts is a good place to grab this file, if appropriate to tell me?
> Thank you, DM



if it doesnt have the features you want at stock, DO NOT BUY IT.

DDWRT was for adding features to old routers, modern ones can offer those features in a better interface without needing the risks and hassles of DDWRT.


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> if it doesnt have the features you want at stock, DO NOT BUY IT.
> 
> DDWRT was for adding features to old routers, modern ones can offer those features in a better interface without needing the risks and hassles of DDWRT.


This would be for my current 54gs linksys.  If this flash only adds features, then most likely will not help with my issue, and is why it will not allow me to block to iphones, set up through the restrictions area.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2014)

oh i understand now, you're going to flash the existing one and if it fails or doesnt work as intended, you upgrade. got it.


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> oh i understand now, you're going to flash the existing one and if it fails or doesnt work as intended, you upgrade. got it.


 Yes, but unsure if flashing may be the issue. If its only to add additional features, it doesn't sound like it.  My luck I'll get a new one and it will do the same thing. Maybe there's an online tut for this. Could be I'm missing something, but it was pretty straight fwd.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2014)

It can be straight forward, but when i flashed it to my last TP link i found that for every feature it added, one was removed or made far more complicated.

Good luck with it, and good planning that if it fails, you have a plan B.


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> It can be straight forward, but when i flashed it to my last TP link i found that for every feature it added, one was removed or made far more complicated.
> 
> Good luck with it, and good planning that if it fails, you have a plan B.


 yeah. That's all I need is more comlication.  It's old enough to replace, but I'm tight! Thx


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 23, 2014)

Look for more firmware like tomato/openwrt??


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Look for more firmware like tomato/openwrt??


I'm not a slouch with figuring some of this stuff out, but by my reading ddwrt instructions, it looks like it may be more trouble than worth. Is this other you speak of, more flashable friendly, or is it all about the same? I really didn't want to spend 1/2 day dinking around with it. Thx


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

I will send a screen shot of my settings as soon as I can. Maybe one of you can look at this and see if I'm doing something wrong. Thx


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

tomato looked lean and promising, then read the notes that it will not work for my gs/v5.


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

Does this look correct? I don't need to add/edit a service at bottom, if I'm wanting to take out the entire wifi, correct?  Then on the "list pc's" is where I have inputed their correct mac addresses.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 23, 2014)

is that the default firmware?


----------



## drmax (Oct 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> is that the default firmware?


yes. never touched


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

it shouldn't completely shut the wifi off if you define individual PCs. 

if it does... well... NEW FIRMWARE TIME!!!


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> it shouldn't completely shut the wifi off if you define individual PCs.
> 
> if it does... well... NEW FIRMWARE TIME!!!


You misunderstood, or I didn't explain properly. I just wanted it shut off of those 2 iphones I keep writing about. It isn't doing what it is suppose to. That's why I included the screen shot, to see if that page looked proper


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

show us the client list


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> show us the client list


 you mean the page where i inputed my iphones mac addresses? I'm won't be near my pc till tomorrow. at work


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

yes, that one.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

Also FYI the iphones with ios 8 has it so the real mac address does not show up to probes: http://www.purplewifi.net/apple-randomise-mac-addresses-ios-8/

the client has to be fully connected and consented in order for any policies that bind to the MAC address to work.


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Also FYI the iphones with ios 8 has it so the real mac address does not show up to probes: http://www.purplewifi.net/apple-randomise-mac-addresses-ios-8/


So then I guess it won't be possible? I did check one of my phones which has iso8 on it.  It is the same address, as it was 1 wk ago. My other phone has ios7 on it. The one with ios7 you'd think would work.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

have the phones been completely consented and authorized on the network? also have you connected to other APs with the conditons outlined here:
http://blog.airtightnetworks.com/ios8-mac-randomgate/

have you tried that and then consented and connected and had the same MAC address?


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> have the phones been completely consented and authorized on the network? also have you connected to other APs with the conditons outlined here:
> http://blog.airtightnetworks.com/ios8-mac-randomgate/
> 
> have you tried that and then consented and connected and had the same MAC address?


I'm not to good with this, so I'll have a go...My 4 iphones, a 4s on ios 7, 5s and 2 6s's on io8, have proper connection to my linksys wifi.  As far as completely consented goes, i do not know or understand that. We did have to enter a password, which I have for security, to get on.  I read the article hoping to find out what AP stood for, and still do not know. Sorry


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

AP=Access Point, or in your case, your wireless router.

Fully consented means successfully connected and associated to the wireless router/access point and passing packets.


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> AP=Access Point, or in your case, your wireless router.
> 
> Fully consented means successfully connected and associated to the wireless router/access point and passing packets.


Thx. Understand.  I have a 2nd linksys, that I'm able to flash with Tomato (older GS) I'll have a go at that this weekend, for the giggles.
You still wanna see my mac addresses? Is it ok to post those?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

Good luck with that!

Just make sure that you can get on the phone to log the actual mac address itself and then compare it to the one that actually gets shown in the router.

I do want to see the first six. I can then do an OUI lookup to see if it says "apple computer" or "apple inc" or whatever and not "invalid mac address" or anything non-apple related.

make sure you block the actual one not the randomized one that does show up

If, in fact you've confirmed the mac addresses line up and the policy still isn't applying go ahead and try new firmware.


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> Just make sure that you can get on the phone to log the actual mac address itself and then compare it to the one that actually gets shown in the router.
> 
> ...


I'll have a look asap. Thx


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> Just make sure that you can get on the phone to log the actual mac address itself and then compare it to the one that actually gets shown in the router.
> 
> ...


1st 6 on each device....D8:96:95.............78:31:C1
I will look into router later this evening to see what is actually being used. Thx


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok according to: http://aruljohn.com/mac/7831C1  those do, in fact show up as Apple, Inc. 

But yeah make sure you get the real ones policy applied and if that doesn't match up then you are prolly gonna need new firmware...


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Ok according to: http://aruljohn.com/mac/7831C1  those do, in fact show up as Apple, Inc.
> 
> But yeah make sure you get the real ones policy applied and if that doesn't match up then you are prolly gonna need new firmware...


"Policy applied"? Please forgive me but where do I look in my router settings for the correct Mac address? And then how do I apply the policy to those if there any different than water in there?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

look at both the phones and the router's. In the router look at the client list


----------



## drmax (Oct 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> look at both the phones and the router's. In the router look at the client list


another screen shot. unsure where client list is at? I did look through each tab, I thought.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

Look in the status page.. or wireless page


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Look in the status page.. or wireless page


2 more shots...I expect to see where our 4 iphone addresses are attached to this router. I've looked everywhere within, and I do not see them. Here are the 2 places you told me to look...


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

Let me know if I should delete these post once you see them, if there is anything here I should not be sharing with the world. Thx


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

The wireless client list is available in the WRT54G v5+.   The URL is http://192.168.1.1/WClient.htm



The button to display the table is hidden until Wireless MAC Filter is ENABLED on the /Wireless/Wireless MAC Filter page.

http://192.168.1.1/WFilter.htm


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> The wireless client list is available in the WRT54G v5+.   The URL is http://192.168.1.1/WClient.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will ck asap! Thx.


remixedcat said:


> The wireless client list is available in the WRT54G v5+.   The URL is http://192.168.1.1/WClient.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so it was "disabled" and there is nothing listed in the table.


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

FYI, my 4 phones are connected to my network and I do not see them listed anywhere within the settings.


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok, so is my router suppose to show me, what iPhones are connected to my network?  Maybe I'm not asking the rights question


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

click the wireless client list button....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2014)

drmax said:


> Ok, so is my router suppose to show me, what iPhones are connected to my network?  Maybe I'm not asking the rights question



yes, but it wont call them an iphone. all wired and wireless clients should show up with a MAC address and IP address somewhere.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

Just look for the matching Mac address.


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Just look for the matching Mac address.


They should be listed in same area and in a row, correct?  Nothing like that anywhere


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

compare the phone's mac address to the one appearing on the client list... 

if this isn't showing up it's new firmware time!!!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

There should be a client list showing the currently connected devices.


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

I found them. Sorry, another tab in mac filter list) ok so 1 of the iphone 6 is matching correctly to phone.  The other 6 is not. The 5 is not. The 4 is not.
So I need to insert this address that is in the client list, in the restriction area, correct?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

Status>local network>DHCP client???


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Status>local network>DHCP client???


Read my previous post plz


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

OK. Good.

Make sure the one that's showing up on the phone is added.. Not the randomized one


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok, I made the change for kids addresses. Then in the client list, with all mac addresses, I enable the filter and hit "update filter list" tab.  Those addresses were then moved into the *MAC Address Filter List. *Then I hit "save".  I'll see what happens at 7 PM tonight. Hopefully there are restricted. I will report back.


----------



## drmax (Oct 25, 2014)

Lastly I then disabled the mac filter. I don't need to use this feature.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

hope it all goes well


----------

